# Gaming Monitor 32 Zoll



## lqd88 (6. April 2018)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich suche einen Gaming Monitor für einen Kumpel mit 32" und 144 Hz. Es sollte wqhd unterstützen. Hauptsächlich werden Ego Shooter gezockt wie z.B. CoD oder pubg. Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen die sich preislich so bei 300-400€ bewegen?
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

Das ist leicht, da gibt es keinen.
Da geht es erst bei knapp 500€ los.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

Kannst mit Geizhals gut suchen und finden: LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 32", FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und dort kostet das günstigste 595€.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

Wenn du jetzt mal auf 30" Minimum gehst, dazu 144Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz auswähslt, dann siehst du auch die 31,5" Modelle.


----------



## AndreNotSure (6. April 2018)

In Full HD wirst du bei 300€ fündig LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lok92 (6. April 2018)

AOC Agon AG322QCX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

AOC Agon AG322QCX mit 144 Hz im Test: Wo ist der Haken?

Zwar 31.5 und knapp 100€ über dem Budget aber


----------



## lqd88 (7. April 2018)

Genau den aoc habe ich auch gesehen, was mich gestört hat sind die 4 ms Reaktionszeit und an das es vsync hat, mein Kollege aber G-Sync „bräuchte“, da er ne gtx 1080 ti hat. Wie ist das mit diesem G-Sync überhaupt? Merkt man da einen Unterschied könnt ihr mir hierzu etwas sagen?

Aber wie die Vorredner schon sagen ist wohl mit diesem Budget auser dem aoc nicht viel zu finden, selbst der ist nochmal 100€ teurer.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

Es gibt 2 32" WQHD 144Hz Gsync Monitore.
Einer geht bei 720€ und der Andere bei 820€ los.
Das ist wohl etwas ausserhalb des Budgets.


----------



## lqd88 (7. April 2018)

Ja ist es aufjedenfall, danke für die Info


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

Btw nutze ich den AOC mit ner 1070, Gsync ist mir den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert.


----------



## lqd88 (7. April 2018)

Ja glaub ich dir wärs mir auch nicht, auch wenn ich damit 0 Erfahrungen gemacht habe... viel Auswahl hat man da ja nicht wenn es 144 hz sein soll, was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, können die 4 k Modelle alle nur 60 hz auch wenn man zb die Auflösung nur auf fhd oder wqhd stellt ?


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2018)

lqd88 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit diesem G-Sync überhaupt? Merkt man da einen Unterschied könnt ihr mir hierzu etwas sagen?


Bei meinem jetzigem Monitor habe ich 120 Hz und kein G-Sync. 
Komme mit ihm normal gut aus auch wenn kein G-Sync vorhanden ist.

Die optimale Darstellung hast du immer wenn Hz und FPS gleich auf sind und G-Sync setzt praktisch die Hz an die FPS die Zeitgleich erreicht werden.
Denn in meinem Beispiel erreiche ich nicht immer die 120Hz, da würde G-Sync dann die Hz halt runter setzen wenn die FPS darunter liegen.

Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit G-Sync, daher kann ich jetzt nicht sagen ob man es unbedingt haben müsste.
Bekomme heute aber einen neuen Monitor der dies hat, mal sehen wie sich dann der Unterschied zeigen lässt.


----------



## lqd88 (7. April 2018)

Wär ja schön wenn du später nachdem du es getestet hast sagen könntest ob man wirklich einen Unterschied merkt oder ob es nur wieder etwas messbares ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

Das ist leider subjektiv.
Manche merken keinen Unterschied und Andere können nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2018)

Wird nächste Woche werden, Paket wird heute doch nicht mehr geliefert werden.
Glaube aber selbst nicht daran das ich groß was merken werden... mal sehen.

Bei mir ändert sich aber die Auflösung und das Format in 21:9, so dass die Vorzüge des neuen Monitors in andere Ebene tragen werden.


----------



## xZFZlzmz (8. April 2018)

Habe bereits 2 Monitore mit Gsync testen können, einmal eine 28" UHD 60HZ und einmal ein 32" WQHD 144HZ Curved.

Beim ersteren war Gsync in Verbindung mit UHD der Knaller, absolut ruhiges Bild, keine Ruckler das bei ca 35-45FPS. (Ausgetauscht wegen Pixel Fehler)
Beim Zweiten leider überhaupt nicht zu spüren, werde den Monitor Tauschen und hoffe das es ein defekt ist.

Möchte den WQHD eigentlich behalten obwohl UHD einfach nochmal geiler aussieht besonders beim Witcher 3. Aber das Curved Design und 144 HZ + 32" sind mir fast wichtiger (geworden).

Das Model in UHD wäre für mich Perfekt!


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2018)

Bei mir wird es der Dell AW3418DW werden, ist mit WQHD-Auflösung (3.440 x 1.440 Pixel) 34" Widescreen.
Wird bestimmt morgen geliefert werden.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2018)

lqd88 schrieb:


> Wär ja schön wenn du später nachdem du es getestet hast sagen könntest ob man wirklich einen Unterschied merkt oder ob es nur wieder etwas messbares ist.


Mein neuer Monitor ist mittlerweile erst Gestern geliefert worden und konnte schon einige Spiel durchspielen.
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein lief der alte bezüglich FPS und HZ (120Hz) sehr gut, zumindest konnte ich da nichts negatives merken wenn nicht stark die FPS abgefallen sind. Der neue mit G-Sync läuft natürlich auch super, aber möglicherweise achte ich nicht auf alle minimalen Details, aber ich sehe jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Verbesserung was direkt ins Auge fallen würde. Mein Kauf hatte aber andere Faktoren, denn mir war es wichtig 1440P, Ultrawide und Curved zu haben. Besonders diese Faktoren haben es mir schwer angetan, denn es macht richtig viel Spaß damit und bei diesem Format von 21:9 und der Auflösung hat man das Gefühl im Spiel selber mit dabei zu sein.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mein neuen Monitor schon nach einem Tag nicht mehr missen. 
Das G-Sync mit dabei ist finde ich natürlich auch noch besser. Bei dieser Preisklasse habe ich auch extra mit drauf geachtet das es dabei ist.

Natürlich kann man diese Erfahrung jetzt nicht mit allen Monitore übernehmen, denn wenn ich an meinen alten Samsung denke hatte ich sobald die 60FTP bei 60Hz überschritten wurden  Tearing. Der Eizo war damals im Vergleich schon eine sehr starke Verbesserung und da dieser von sich aus schon sehr gut ist fällt wahrscheinlich der Unterschied bezüglich dem G-Sync jetzt nicht groß aus.

Natürlich ist es immer besser wenn die FPS und Hz gleich gestellt werden, da dann keine Doppelte Bilder erzeugt werden und es nicht ggf. z.B. zu Schattenbilder kommen kann.
Daher ist es mit dem G-Sync schon besser wenn es mit vorhanden ist.


----------

